# numbness & tingling in the body



## society's parasite (May 13, 2012)

Hello,
i experience a lot of numbness in the extremities and also in the rest of the body, even in my head, all the time. When i try and rest a bit during the day, i feel tingling in ams &legs. Does anyone have this too? Does anyone know what it is? 
Is there a cure for this or is it a sign of some disease?

thank you for an answer.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

could be too much adrenaline or nervous system overworked...this is pretty comon with dp..


----------



## lauras (May 13, 2012)

Hyperventilation is a pretty common cause, you could try some breathing exercises and see if it helps. Dpfree posted about one earlier:


dpfree said:


> Hey,
> 10 seconds on the inhale and 20 seconds on the exhale may be a bit too much for a beginner. That was my error. For beginners, start off with 5 seconds on the inhale and 10 on the exhale and work your way up from there. You say that deep breathing fucks with your mind.... when there is more oxygen being delivered to your brain that can enhance your ability to think. If you do this exercise correctly it's not going to "fuck with your mind"... because the point of this exercise is to stop thinking. All of your attention goes on breathing.... the way it feels, the way it sounds, etc. We are not thinking about the way it feels... we are not thinking at all. We are experiencing and just becoming aware of what is happening in the present moment. Just pay close attention to your breathing. You really don't even have to count when you are breathing... just inhale as much as possible very slowly and then exhale as much as possibly very slowly. If you can do this for 10 minutes I promise you that your mind will be calmer than ever before.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

there are a number of things it could be..circulation, neuro....migraine.... or it could be psychological. you'd have to ask a dr if it's really bothering you


----------



## DP4LIFE (Sep 19, 2012)

society said:


> Hello,
> i experience a lot of numbness in the extremities and also in the rest of the body, even in my head, all the time. When i try and rest a bit during the day, i feel tingling in ams &legs. Does anyone have this too? Does anyone know what it is?
> Is there a cure for this or is it a sign of some disease?
> 
> thank you for an answer.


----------



## DP4LIFE (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes down the back of my legs and buttocks almost daily for the last 3 years.

Foreign symptoms 20 year lifer of DP. They say (PDOC) part of the anxiety condition associated with DP.


----------



## kpaiva (Dec 17, 2010)

society said:


> Hello,
> i experience a lot of numbness in the extremities and also in the rest of the body, even in my head, all the time. When i try and rest a bit during the day, i feel tingling in ams &legs. Does anyone have this too? Does anyone know what it is?
> Is there a cure for this or is it a sign of some disease?
> 
> thank you for an answer.


I get this all the time. It's a nervous condition... so it is related to the anxiety portion of DP. I get it mostly down my arms, wrists, and hands.


----------



## Legitlex_ (Feb 8, 2014)

I have it too, but in my whole body. it sucks!


----------



## Searching Soul (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi,

I get tingling too, in my head. I know that this thread was started a long time ago, but I would like to add that this symptom could be caused by a vitamin B12 deficiency, or maybe a methylation defect such as MTHFR mutations (which you can learn more about at MTHFR.net). There's not a great deal of research done on the latter, though, so I'm mostly speaking from my own experiences. It may be worth looking into!


----------

